# Direct burial cable backfill



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

We supplied a 250' roll of URD for an excavator to bury and backfill. They used D-1 (crushed 1" minus) as bedding material to backfill the trench. 300.5F states that no sharply angular substances, blah, blah, shall be used. The inspector is asking that we get a letter from the manufacturer stating that D1 is acceptable. This doesn't seem like a manufacture issue, but an AHJ acceptance issue. 

Yeah conduit would've been ideal and so would sand or pea gravel, but that isn't readily available (within 150miles)


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Is the trench located in a parking lot or subject to vehicular traffic?

If it is, the angles on that rock may very well compromise the insulation over time.

I agree with you that it is an AHJ call and it sounds like they made it. I would say the reason the AHJ is asking for something from the manufacturer is that they see it as your only way out.

Pete


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

There is NO WAY I'd ever install DB wire with gravel backfill. EVER! Will you warranty it when it fails?

We use conduit 99% of the time. PVC is so cheap, why not use it?


----------

